
Snapchat will let users replay snaps as it tries to generate more revenue - pavornyoh
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/connectedworld/snapchat-will-let-users-pay-to-replay-snaps/ar-AAekZ9u?ocid=spartandhp
======
warewolf
I like this model but my version to monetize would be a credit or point
system. If you watch the discover stories you earn points or credits to use to
replay snaps. This drives overall views on the discover stories allowing them
to charge the companies more for advertisement.

